# RIT rider



## lambo4 (Oct 22, 2009)

as in rochester tech? I recently graduated from there. join the ski team! snowboarders can join too - you'll get rides to the mountains twice a week and weekend trips!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

nice, there ya go


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

SpiderEternal said:


> Hello all! Thought I'd introduce myself. Looking to meet some interesting people and shoot the shit about snowboarding...what else? =)
> 
> I ride a 2007 Atomic Cold Smoke (168). It's only going to be my second season boarding, but I hope to master blue trails by the end of it. Friends introduced me to the sport and I've been afflicted with the fever to board ever since. I didn't have a chance to devote as much time as I would have liked last year (uni obligations) but I'm hoping to make up for it and then-some!
> 
> ...


my uncles works(ed?) there! i may actually end up going there, too.  a have a relative that was accepted there, too, years ago but he was murdered before his first day of school. 

welcome to the board!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

plus my great uncle was mayor of troy and my moms entire family is in that neck of the woods =P


----------

